# Chrome Frame Middleweights



## marching_out (Jul 25, 2017)

Has there ever been a list created of all the chrome frame middleweight bikes manufactured? I'd be interested in seeing a list. My guess is it's a lot larger than I think.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 27, 2017)

marching_out said:


> Has there ever been a list created of all the chrome frame middleweight bikes manufactured? I'd be interested in seeing a list. My guess is it's a lot larger than I think.




Great question!! Here is my list, that I know of:

- 1961-1967 Huffy Silver Jet
- 1961-1967 Monark Silver King (built by Huffy)
- 1962-1963 Belknap Bluegrass Deluxe (re-trimmed and re-badged Silver Jet)
- Hiawatha Silver Jet (production years known, on the rarer side, no relation to the Huffy bikes)
- Sears Spaceliner
- Murray Astro Flite
- Firestone Silver Cruiser (built by Ross, occasionally Huffy)
- Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer

I know there are others.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the list. I also found a few others while surfing the interweb. There is a beautiful Murray built Ranger on fleebay. I did some quick research on it but came up with next to nothing. Maybe you can shed some light on that one.

I'm sure there are others. Thanks for your help and if anyone else wants to add to the list feel free.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 29, 2017)

Early 60's Firestones were Snyder built, I have a chrome ladies'. Hiawatha was probably AMF, I have a chrome men's frame also.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 31, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Early 60's Firestones were Snyder built, I have a chrome ladies'. Hiawatha was probably AMF, I have a chrome men's frame also.




That's it! I did see one huffman-built model though. It was a girls bike at Copake a few years back.

@jd56 which other Murray models can we add to this list?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 1, 2017)

"Ahhhh...it's all about the tanklights".
That was my passion when I first acquired the bike collecting madness disease.


Looks like Steve and Adam have pretty much listed the most popular of the "Spaceliner Clones.
It appeared that every retailer wanted their own badged Murray chromed framed bike...it was the "Spuknik" era after all.
There is the JC Higgins Flightliner.

Other than what's  mentioned already...I can't think of any others right now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Aug 1, 2017)

Not all here are chromed but just some of the collection I've had.







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's my chromed 63 Flightliner


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 5, 2017)

jimbo53 said:


> Here's my chromed 63 Flightliner




I was just thinking the '61-3 Deluxe chrome Flightliner wasn't mentioned yet!


----------



## krateman (Aug 6, 2017)

JD, you truly are the king of tank light bikes. I still need to buy one from you, probably; one fo rme and one for my wife.


----------



## krateman (Aug 6, 2017)

Let's see some pics of the ones mentioned. I'm familiar with the Spaceliners which are one of my favorite tank light bikes.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 6, 2017)

krateman said:


> JD, you truly are the king of tank light bikes. I still need to buy one from you, probably; one fo rme and one for my wife.



Believe it or not, but I only have 4 or 5 left in the middleweight class. Just started concentrating on the prewar heavyweights.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## krateman (Aug 7, 2017)

Really? You have always been the champion of the middle-weight tank light bikes! Darn. I was hoping to get a few of them from you for my wife and I. Ok, well . . .


----------



## partsguy (Aug 8, 2017)

krateman said:


> Really? You have always been the champion of the middle-weight tank light bikes! Darn. I was hoping to get a few of them from you for my wife and I. Ok, well . . .




There's always me lol...I am selling a couple right now, but all men's.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 8, 2017)

I do have a couple for sale still. pm me if you want to know. Partsguy always has quality bikes too. He's been doing Monark / Huffy taillights for forever.
Anyway, I'll send you a couple of what I have..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Aug 8, 2017)

jd56 said:


> I do have a couple for sale still. pm me if you want to know. Partsguy always has quality bikes too. He's been doing Monark / Huffy taillights for forever.
> Anyway, I'll send you a couple of what I have..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I sent you a pm...let me know if you got it.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

